# Ladder roadbed from pcv pipe



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever used pvc pipe to do a suspended ladder roadbed? I was wondering if it would be strong enough to lay two sections of 1/2 or 3/4 inch side by side and attach the track to it or not?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's kindof floppy. I think you'd do better with a flat plastic board on edge.


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes that was my thoughts as I was checking on it. Thanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever used pvc pipe to do a suspended ladder roadbed?


Roger's RGSEast is/was pvc pipe, similar in design to the suspended ladder. He used a triangle of 3 pipes, with one underneath and 2 on top supporting the railbed. The underneath one had regular T connectors for the uprights. You can see some of it here: 
http://home.comcast.net/~peter.thornton/kate/assets/images/db_images/db_EBTString_from_johnkolb21.jpg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've thought about PVC pipe or the electrical conduit, but I decided against it. The reason was that since it's round it bends in all directions the same where as a board that is wider than thick will more easily bend in only one direction (same reason that Torby pointed out). If you come up with something that works I'd be interested to see it as PVC pipe or electrical conduit is way cheaper


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

The cheaper part is what I was looking going for, but I really don't think it will work.


----------

